# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Thật tiện lợi với dịch vụ data roaming dành cho thuê bao trả trước của MobiFone!

## crawlers1214

nghe nói bắt đầu từ tháng 12 năm 2011, mobifone chính thức cung cấp dịch vụ data roaming (dịch vụ dữ liệu khi chuyển vùng quốc tế) dành cho thuê bao trả trước (không bao gồm thuê bao fast connect). theo đó, tất cả các thuê bao trả trước khi di chuyển sang nước ngoài đều có thể sử dụng dịch vụ data roaming mà không cần phải đăng ký, không cần tiền đặt cọc, không yêu cầu số tiền tối thiểu trong tài khoản khi sử dụng dịch vụ và được miễn phí nhận tin nhắn sms tại tất cả các mạng cũng như được nạp tiền và tra cứu tài khoản thực hiện như khi đang ở trong nước. thật tiện lợi phải ko các bạn. bạn nào có nhu cầu xuất ngoại thì xài thử đi nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trungtrinh

sử dụng dịch vụ này nghe đâu là cần phải có hạn mức này nọ gì thì phải, ko hiểu thế nào? ai biết gì ko?

----------


## vgreen23

ủa. sao lại có hạn mức gì ở đây nhỉ. ý bạn có phải là yêu cầu số tiền trong tài khoản ko. mình nhớ ko nhầm thì mobi là mạng duy nhất ko yêu cầu số tiền tối thiểu trong tk mà vẫn xài đc dịch vụ mà[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## duancanhotp

giá cả thế nào vậy các bác, đường truyền có tốt như skype, yahoo hay facebook không?

----------


## phunudep123

theo như mình biết thì mức cước cho dịch vụ này là 3.300đ/10kb bạn nhé

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

khiếp. cước cao thế cơ ah. tính ra nếu xài 1mb thì cũng tốn hơn 300 nghìn. thế thì tiền đâu ra mà trả. thôi mình chả dám xài cái này đâu
/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenhungcase

> ủa. sao lại có hạn mức gì ở đây nhỉ. ý bạn có phải là yêu cầu số tiền trong tài khoản ko. mình nhớ ko nhầm thì mobi là mạng duy nhất ko yêu cầu số tiền tối thiểu trong tk mà vẫn xài đc dịch vụ mà[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


không yêu cầu số tiền tối thiểu trong tài khoản thuê bao trả trước khi sử dụng dịch vụ. (viettel yêu cầu số tiền tối thiểu trong tk là 200.000 đồng mới được mở roaming, vinaphone là 1000.000 đồng).

----------


## buiminhphuong

> theo như mình biết thì mức cước cho dịch vụ này là 3.300đ/10kb bạn nhé


ôi, 1 tin nhắn chiếm từ 10 -15kb, chỉ có đại gia mới dùng thôi

----------


## chuyenxemay

đọc kỹ thông tin này nhé, để khỏi mất phí vô ich " khi đã đăng ký dịch vụ chuyển vùng quốc tế, hệ thống sẽ mở dịch vụ chuyển vùng quốc tế tự động cho khách hàng. trong trường hợp khách hàng đứng trên lãnh thổ việt nam nhưng nằm trong vùng phủ sóng của mạng di động nước ngoài, (đặc biệt tại các vùng biên giới, giáp ranh giữa các quốc gia) và đang mở dịch vụ cvqt thì khi đó cước phát sinh không phải là cước dịch vụ trong nước của mobifone mà là cước dịch vụ chuyển vùng quốc tế. vì vậy, để tránh phát sinh cước cvqt ngoài ý muốn, nếu không có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ cvqt, khách hàng nên hủy sử dụng dịch vụ cvqt khi đứng ở khu vực biên giới của việt nam. khi có nhu cầu sử dụng, khách hàng thực hiện đăng ký lại. " :emlaugh:

----------


## HuaAnh

thường xuyên kiểm tra cước theo hướng dẫn này nhé, để biết mobifone tính đúng ko nhe bà con cô bác " khách hàng nên thường xuyên kiểm tra cước phát sinh bằng cách quay *112# (miễn phí) đối với thuê bao trả sau hoặc quay *101# đối với thuê bao trả trước. tuy nhiên, thông báo cước thuê bao trả sau chỉ là cước tạm tính và mang tính tham khảo. mobifone thực hiện cập nhật cước thường xuyên khi nhận được dữ liệu cước từ mạng nước ngoài gửi về. tuy nhiên, theo qui định quốc tế, mạng nước ngoài được phép gửi dữ liệu cước trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ ngày phát sinh cước. do vậy, dữ liệu cước có thể về chậm hơn thời điểm khách hàng tra cứu thông báo cước và khách hàng vẫn phải chịu trách nhiệm thanh toán toàn bộ cước phát sinh. "

----------


## thethaotamchinh

> thường xuyên kiểm tra cước theo hướng dẫn này nhé, để biết mobifone tính đúng ko nhe bà con cô bác " khách hàng nên thường xuyên kiểm tra cước phát sinh bằng cách quay *112# (miễn phí) đối với thuê bao trả sau hoặc quay *101# đối với thuê bao trả trước. tuy nhiên, thông báo cước thuê bao trả sau chỉ là cước tạm tính và mang tính tham khảo. mobifone thực hiện cập nhật cước thường xuyên khi nhận được dữ liệu cước từ mạng nước ngoài gửi về. tuy nhiên, theo qui định quốc tế, mạng nước ngoài được phép gửi dữ liệu cước trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ ngày phát sinh cước. do vậy, dữ liệu cước có thể về chậm hơn thời điểm khách hàng tra cứu thông báo cước và khách hàng vẫn phải chịu trách nhiệm thanh toán toàn bộ cước phát sinh. "


mobi dạo này có nhiều chuyện thế nhỉ, nhiều gói cước hơn, nhiều dịch vụ hơn và bắt khách hàng phải truy cập thường xuyên trang mobifone.com.vn hơn, hxhx

----------


## thienan

> mobi dạo này có nhiều chuyện thế nhỉ, nhiều gói cước hơn, nhiều dịch vụ hơn và bắt khách hàng phải truy cập thường xuyên trang mobifone.com.vn hơn, hxhx


quả là đúng ko sai tý nào, lợi cho mình thôi chứ chả thiệt tý nào, gần tết hy vọng mobifone có thật nhiều ctr khủng :lick:

----------


## thaonguyen0494

ai xài cvqt của mobifone thì chú ý 1 chút. vì nhà mạng mặc định tự động chuyển vùng cho thuê bao nên kh vẫn liên lạc về vn bình thường nhưng cước phí thì đắt hơn rất nhiều khi ở vn. vì vậy nếu ko có nhu cầu sử dụng thì nên hủy dịch vụ các bác ợ

----------


## phukotler5

có 1 cách thủ công nhưng rất hay khi muốn tiết kiệm tiền, đó là khách hàng khi sử dụng dịch vụ chuyển vùng quốc tế có thể sử dụng dịch vụ đề nghị thuê bao khác ở việt nam gọi lại cho mình bằng cách bấm *105*số điện thoại yêu cầu gọi lại# sau đó bấm sau đó bấm nút ok (hoặc nút send ,call tùy từng loại máy điện thoại cụ thể) để có thể tiết kiệm chi phí.)

----------


## chautuanpro91

> quả là đúng ko sai tý nào, lợi cho mình thôi chứ chả thiệt tý nào, gần tết hy vọng mobifone có thật nhiều ctr khủng :lick:


tớ thích cái vụ tặng 170% của mobi á, năm nay lặp lại đi

----------


## hoanganh1

bác nào dùng smart phone thì lưu ý nhé, hầu hết máy đầu cuối thông minh (smart phone) có phần mềm/ứng dụng cài đặt trong máy tự động truy cập internet làm phát sinh cước data trong khi khách hàng không chủ động sử dụng. để tránh phát sinh cước cvqt không cần thiết, khách hàng lưu ý kiểm soát truy cập internet bằng các tính năng cài sẵn trong máy điện thoại, ví dụ: cài đặt tính năng data roaming ở chế độ off.

----------


## bevoll

> bác nào dùng smart phone thì lưu ý nhé, hầu hết máy đầu cuối thông minh (smart phone) có phần mềm/ứng dụng cài đặt trong máy tự động truy cập internet làm phát sinh cước data trong khi khách hàng không chủ động sử dụng. để tránh phát sinh cước cvqt không cần thiết, khách hàng lưu ý kiểm soát truy cập internet bằng các tính năng cài sẵn trong máy điện thoại, ví dụ: cài đặt tính năng data roaming ở chế độ off.


cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé, haizzzzzz mình hay gặp phải trường hợp này lém, nên bị trừ tiền trong tài khoản hoài à, haizzzzzz giờ thì rút kinh nghiệm dần dần là dc rùi

----------


## anhchjnhnb

hic mình cũng bị tình trạng như bạn, thank![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

